
How to Update Your Existing Website Without Code – npm Init - fm_lopes
https://medium.com/@felipelopes_68284/how-to-update-your-existing-website-without-code-npm-init-3f85ded31047
======
stephenr
So, from the description this lets you make changes, in-page, and then
presumably re-applies said changes every time the page laods their js.

This sounds like a pretty extreme solution honestly, and makes the service
itself a juicy target for attackers.

